# Dating Zenith



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Took a look through the dating vintage watches thread, but can't find anything on how to date Zeniths

anyone know what age the following would be? 7080082

Cheers

Ben


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

anyone?!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

This has come up a few times before - looks as though Zenith don't have a library of serial numbers to speak of, which is annoying as they have made some cracking pieces which tend to come up at good prices. It'd be nice to be able to accurately date them.

I've asked my local watchie who kindly furnished me with all sorts of Omega paperwork (serials, calibres and production runs) direct from the factory and not available to Joe Public, but he says Zenith have nothing like it.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Agree with the above poster. Most people seem to email Zenith directly and they have got back to them with the details. But I have heard that they have stopped doing this now, but I could be wrong. Still its worth sending them an email to find out.

The one Zenith I have has had the serial number filed off along with an insciption that was on the back of the watch!! damn butchers!

Dave


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

ahh OK - thanks for letting me know - I don't think I'm going to win the bid anyway, its shot up to silly money 

edit: yeah, out of my price interest now, but a nice piece, in case any of you are interested 

270700291487


----------

